# I'm BAAAACK!!!



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Well I was just hired on at a great fish store. I'll make the announcement when I get the call to let me know when I start. We shook on it but I just want to make sure that I have a solid date.


----------



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Congrats Brent!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

Hints? Do they sell marine fish? 

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Yes they do. Oh and I consider it a huge step up from where I was. Wait till I can tell you some of the items they have coming in. I nearly crapped myself.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Congrats!
Is it menagerie?!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

This Sunday will be my first day at Aquatic Kingdom!! 

Next week they'll be getting a shipment of L046s and I'll make sure to let you know when they come in and the prices.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> This Sunday will be my first day at Aquatic Kingdom!!
> 
> Next week they'll be getting a shipment of L046s and I'll make sure to let you know when they come in and the prices.


Congrats! I am sure you will be a good fit there!

Name change? AKbrent? Lol

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Exile90 (Aug 28, 2011)

pjsbrent said:


> This Sunday will be my first day at Aquatic Kingdom!!


Great news! At least it's close enough for me to bring the little one with me when I go shopping. 
Just gotta remember to bring the lighter stroller since AK is not stroller friendly with no ramp and just steps.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*congrats*

congrats on the new job.... will look forward to being updated with stock and sales , as i am a east end guy.have been to the store a few times and had some good dealings with i believe his name is Monte..
nice big store and helpful u will be a good asset


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

pjsbrent said:


> This Sunday will be my first day at Aquatic Kingdom!!


Good stuff, mate!

Had a feeling you wouldn't be down for long.

Keep networking on this site, and appraising the GTAA Members of the stock at your new position.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

congrats! one of these days i'll drop by and see what they have there


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Perfect!! I'm still waiting for my plants Brent!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Good maybe you'll answer my question about how many L-255s are left and if they have both sexes. I've asked in their post on another forum a couple of times but they never reply to me only others.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Congrats Brent

Matt I've called over ten times and never get a straight answer from any of the guys there lol

Hopefully Brent can keep us updated with what's in the store.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Congrats Brent
> 
> Matt I've called over ten times and never get a straight answer from any of the guys there lol
> 
> Hopefully Brent can keep us updated with what's in the store.


Yea I would've bought 6 L-255s if they had answered my question.


----------



## AQUATIC KINGDOM (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry Matt, I must have missed your post, or mixed it up with another persons. There are four L-255s left. 

Looking forward to having Brent around!

-Simon


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Couldn't have hired a more qualified and friendly guy. Good work Aquatic Kingdom and congrats Brent!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Congrats Brent....now we have a familiar face there for all us shrimpers. 

By the way do they still sell Netlea soil...they had some in the last time I was there...easier to grab than driving to Markham to get it


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I've been following the the posts. I'm glad you've made your way back and it was nice to put a face to a name today. Albeit a short visit - I was part of this morning's pond/shark enclosure move.....  Stay positive. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

btw....an afterthought regarding your potential new User Name.....AKABrent? It'll work with or without your current employer and you can take it with you. Just a thought.


----------



## Egonsgirl (Feb 28, 2012)

Congrats Brent..... hope to finally meet you in the near future....


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

matti2uude said:


> Good maybe you'll answer my question about how many L-255s are left and if they have both sexes. I've asked in their post on another forum a couple of times but they never reply to me only others.


We still have them but it looks like they're all males to me.

Sorry.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

bettaforu said:


> Congrats Brent....now we have a familiar face there for all us shrimpers.
> 
> By the way do they still sell Netlea soil...they had some in the last time I was there...easier to grab than driving to Markham to get it


We don't have any in at the moment but we should be getting a new shipment soon.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Taipan said:


> btw....an afterthought regarding your potential new User Name.....AKABrent? It'll work with or without your current employer and you can take it with you. Just a thought.


That's a fantastic idea!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Dropped by the store today to see if you were in. I have to give credit where it's due. Even though you weren't in; the service was great. I was pleasantly surprised to find a Red Carpet Anemone in stock. It was reasonably priced (even though it was a car payment)  . I was hoping you'd make the sale - next time. I will make it a point to drop by more often now that I've seen that there are some rare and interesting marine specimens.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Just a thought for Aquatic Kingdom...When will you guys update your website???


----------

